# Goose Shells Bag



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone know if there are any bags on the market that are for storing shells? I would like to find something that keeps the dust out.

What do you guys use?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have used the six slotted avery full body decoy bags. You can fit two per slot. Works pretty good.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> Anyone know if there are any bags on the market that are for storing shells? I would like to find something that keeps the dust out.
> 
> What do you guys use?


I use the Rogers 6-slot fullbody bag. I have 2 dozen GHG over-size FFD shells in one bag, so 4 per slot. I started out with 2 per slot but actually like the 4 per slot better. It's a more snug and less sloppy fit so nothing is moving inside the bag. It's not overly tight by any means either.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I may have to try that. I like how my shells can stack 12 high and take up little space.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I use large duffle bags. in a 36" long bag I can get 3 dozen of the older G&H shells and most of the heads. I would think you could easily fit at least a couple dozen of most shells on the market.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.customdecoybags.com/

Custom Decoy Bags made by Diane


----------



## hardwaterfanatic (Oct 5, 2008)

I have been using Plano Sportsmans boxes. I only have a dozen shells and they fit in there nicely.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I just picked up some duffel bags from glens sporting goods in Grand Rapids mn to store my GhG oversize ffd shells. I went with the 36" size with plenty of room for the dozen and heads. I'm not sure if the 30" would have worked or not. Now my shells are protected from dust for only $25 a bag


----------

